# Blitz Skyline



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Has anyone seen this awesome car in person, or up close? Seems it's a dream car to me. I thought I might post some photo's, for those who have never seen it.


















































































Click here to check out Blitz-na.com's gallery


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

I've actually sat in the driver's seat of it (sadly, while it was parked, not driving...  ) It is a bad-ass car, that's for sure! Possibly the best looking R-34 I've ever seen.


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

It's awesome, no doubt. I would love to see it come to Smyrna, here at the plant.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

ughhh... man i ...... ughhhh


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

WOW!


----------



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

*that skyline?*

is it an in-line 4 cylinder or a striaght 6?


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

wwmjax said:


> *ughhh... man i ...... ughhhh *


I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: that skyline?*



3zguy4life said:


> *is it an in-line 4 cylinder or a striaght 6? *


All R32-R34 Skylines are inline 6, except for R32 GXi.


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

Who's idea was it to change the design of that wonderful car  That new design is ugly $.02


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

your blind right?... ok... just makin sure


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

wwmjax said:


> *your blind right?... ok... just makin sure *


No I'm not blind! You tellin me you like the new one more than the one at the top of this post


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

o..... my mistake... i thought you were talkin backwards... heh heh... whatever


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

400r is the best


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

wwmjax said:


> *o..... my mistake... i thought you were talkin backwards... heh heh... whatever *


I kinda felt we had a failure to communicate. The last skyline is a beaut. They could bring that same design over here in the states as 200 sx SE-R with a sr20vet and sell them like hot cakes! Enough for wishful thinking.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i have the super street with that car in it......gaaaawd i love it ......


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

i agree with the hater... 400R is the best!...

And Mine's Skyline is the Bomb... download the Best Motoring video at racingflix.com... cool car.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

Slow 96R said:


> *Who's idea was it to change the design of that wonderful car  That new design is ugly $.02 *





Slow 96R said:


> *No I'm not blind! You tellin me you like the new one more than the one at the top of this post  *


WTF are you talking about the new one? The one on the top is the newest design, R34. The second one is the R33.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

i believe hes talking about the Skyline 350Gt or the Infiniti G35 or... he might be talking about the R35 concept


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

niky you are cool


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

NNA said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This car looks familiar.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

ha ha.... bastard


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

wwmjax said:


> *ha ha.... bastard *


 

:banana:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

how bout this???







[/IMG]


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

fucker... give it to me


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

my pic is the best in this thread. yup. that's what i thought. yall cant do any better than that.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

double fucker... give it to ME... I only live two hours south by plane...  ...sweeeeeet... no wonder you were the only other guy who mentioned 400R...


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Just curious, if you live in Florida and/or Okinawa, why do you have Euro plates on the front? Only Japanese plates are legal on the front.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i didnt say the car is mine. i did say 'my pic...', just referring to the other pics in this thread.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh. I misunderstood.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i do see what you mean, i coulda been one of those little bitches claiming a car from the net is theirs. where in oki are you at?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Ishigaki Island - 270 miles south....yet only 170 miles east of Taiwan. 

I'm here till November 15th and then I'm outtie!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i was in kadena air base as a military dependent.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## Skyline33 (Sep 9, 2003)

I have not seen that particular Skyline. However i have seen others such as several R33s. Either way the 400R is the best then comes the R33!!!!


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Killer ride!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i was just cruising the net, and found that r33, and yes 400r will defeat any skyline.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Skyline33 said:


> * Either way the 400R is the best then comes the R33!!!! *


forgot to mention this.
400r=r33 skyline gtr v-spec. it's r33 nonetheless.


re-edit:


----------



## Skyline33 (Sep 9, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> *forgot to mention this.
> 400r=r33 skyline gtr v-spec. it's r33 nonetheless.
> 
> Yeah but the R33 isnt the ultimate Skyline with 400 horsepower is it? But either way i wouldnt mind owning either.*


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sobb 

Oh well, I can deal with not having the extra turbo and a tenth less displacement :banana:

RB25DET here I come :banana:


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey, tuned RB25s exist and can and do kick a lot of ass. Its not a bad choice at all.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

any rb is not to be trifled with period.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

I've driven the Blitz R34.

Advantage of working at the only GT-R place(at that time) .

The other cars in the pics - one is from Seattle . R33 with gold wheels . The other is a 400R . Not in the US.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

tyndago said:


> *I've driven the Blitz R34. *


bastard!!..... any hiring goin on.... i'll be an intern


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

I've Driven an R34..well, i parked it...an Ive raced an R32 one lap around HRP here...fun shiet.


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

i to have an r-34. its powerd by a gaupner 300. and its a 1/18 scale! its an hpi to be axact...
- not funny charles....oh, ok.-


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

All skylines are great (xept maybe for the G35 series but these aren't true skylines) I agree that the 400R is one of the best actually the only high powered tuner cars from Nismo, but since everyone has a 700hp+ skyline nowadays it doesn't really matter. The Nissan Skyline GTR is truly one of the greatest gifts that Japan has ever given. HOpefully they don't screw up the R35, there are a lot of PhotoChops out there, so any speculation to what it would look like is still unknown, one thing is for sure, I'm glad they junked their old GTR concept.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

on an additional note, the Blitz Skyline was featured on Import Tuner last year.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

S12ken said:


> *All skylines are great (xept maybe for the G35 series but these aren't true skylines) *


I love little fanboy comments like these. They are so cute.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey What can i say, I love dem GTRs, sadly the closest i can get is my project RB20DET powerd S12


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

hahahah s12 powered by rb20. kinda funny, but cool. why dont you get rb26 for that s12?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

hahaha laugh now, but wait till i'm done!:crazy:


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

ok the red r33 is FOR SALE here in australia at the moment

www.japanesemotorsport.com.au
go to the JMS promotion cars tab at the top of the site?
P.S. you can get 400r body kits that will bolt on to an R33


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

The BLITZ is nice, but has anyone else found info on the 2003 R32 Mines GTR? Now, this is hte GTR that I would want.


----------



## Hiroshima Screamer (Nov 24, 2003)

gota love blitz.... anyone know what type of wheel they are ? im preety sure their not technospeed's


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The owner of the silver R33 from Seattle gave me a fun ride in it one day 


Oh, and the G35 is a Skyline. Deal with it.... :fluffy:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> any rb is not to be trifled with period.


*sigh* fanboy love after the RB engines......Sometimes they are head gasket, headblowing, CAS destroying pieces of shit........


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

scourge said:


> The BLITZ is nice, but has anyone else found info on the 2003 R32 Mines GTR? Now, this is hte GTR that I would want.



I drove the R348. One word *LAGGY*. It is totally set up for top end and on city streets it was useless. No boost below 6700. If I had the wangan to drive it on, it probably is mindblowing. The rest of the car is topnotch, very well put together.

The Mines R32 is badass. I wish it was available before, not that I could have afforded it then. There are only a few short articles on it that I have seen so far and none in english.

I hear that another big name in the GT-R world is going to release a short run of R32's with complete rebuild and upgrades. Probably won't be able to afford it either. I have too much time and money in my R32 now to get it out, so I'll just stick with it.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah ive seen that thing up close! it was at my friends shop in LA before a car show.....we showed up to the shop and they were fixing a scratch it had in the front bumper...i got to SIT IN IT!!! IT WAS BAD ASS!


----------

